# Hawaii bettas



## jaxer16

Hi i am a new betta breeder, i am looking for some fellow breeders in oahu.


----------



## suhmbodie

yo, I breed fighting fish. I live on Maui. Focusing on HM dragons. What do you breed or trying to breed?


----------



## jaxer16

Im breeding butterfly halfmoons. i just went to moanolua pets and got a hm pair today. the owner just came back with a shipment from thailand.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Post some pictures of what you got.


----------



## funlad3

I second that motion!


----------



## suhmbodie

Cool. My dad is from Moanalua. Yea lets see some pictures. You are actually the first person I have came across from Hawaii who is breeding right now. Most people I know have moved on to other things.


----------



## jaxer16

sure ill try take some pictures tomorrow, i have some fry now about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## jaxer16

i wonder if i can travel to maui with fish in my check in bag.


----------



## jaxer16

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOBbzLfZBdg


----------

